# 2-4incher Denver



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

This storm came in and out, and left some white stuff to have some fun in. 
Hey Lone Cowboy,(if you see this) did you get to plow?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Man the weathermen were way off on this one.
Time to go to bed now.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures and you do very neat work!payup I wish we could get a overachieving storm, all we get is underachieving! :crying:


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice it looks like our turn tonight they say we could get up to 7" one news station says 5-8 so we'll see. If you have a Chance take a picture of the tread of your tires i see you say that they are studded just curious?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

DJ Contracting;503536 said:


> Nice it looks like our turn tonight they say we could get up to 7" one news station says 5-8 so we'll see. If you have a Chance take a picture of the tread of your tires i see you say that they are studded just curious?


No problem. They work well, but are noisy.


----------

